# Halloween Cornhole



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Just finished my first set of Halloween cornhole boards. This started off going to be simple, just a J-O-L and some glow in the dark paint. Yeah who wants easy LOL.:googly::googly: I still have some more to touch up, but you get the idea of how they will look, let me know what you think.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

How cute is that? Cornhole is a fun game.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

that's really NICE...where did all this talent come from??


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

The design takes me back to the style of Halloween decorations we used to hang up as kids...sort of retro, and very cool. nicely done!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That looks really good, I love the design, but can't someone come up with a better name for this game.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It's charmingly nostalgic


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Ummm...I have no idea what a cornhole game is. Really. (giggle). I don't. How do you..umm..play it?

All I can think of is this: http://www.theforumsite.com/forum/topic/The-TenaciousDave-war-thread/411348/945


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It's a beanbag toss game of sorts, deb


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

all these naughty street slang words... I am praying for all of you.

(still giggling)


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Really beautiful. I'd be temped to hang it on the wall in the off-season!!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Yeah..."cornhole", classic game but suggestive wording in today's society. It's fun to say "CORN HOLE"!  

Nice work just the same Turtle!


----------



## CaptainCadaver (May 14, 2011)

haha,
Forgot that that's what that game was called.
Only time I say "Corn hole" is when using it in the more vulgar way.
Didn't know what to expect when I opened this thread.heh

But yes,
Well done!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That definitely has a great classic look! Very Halloweeny. Well done!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Beautiful!!!! That is, wow! I absolutely, positively love and covet these!!!

Btw, I had no clue this game was called Cornhole. Us conservative Norwegian's here in MN just call the game bean bag toss


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

LOL, this whole thread made me laugh. All I can think of when I hear cornhole is beavis and butt head saying oOOh cornholio need TP for....well you get the point if you seen that episode. Glad you liked them. Thanks for all the nice comments.


----------

